# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Узнать IP-адрес

## Prixer

Может так случится, что в какой-либо момент вы спросите какой мой ip? Вам может понадобиться узнать основные данные о вашем типе соединения - узнать ip или проверить его, проверить WHOIS, получить информацию о географическом положении вашего или любого ip адреса. Также можете узнать местоположение по айпи на сайте http://whoer.net/

----------


## AlikUsept

ахахахаххх вот это прикольно.. поржал на славу

----------


## ProxiesBest

Таких сервисов много, добавлю от себя:

https://best-proxies.ru/ip/
https://2ip.ru/

----------

